# MKVI Spark Plugs



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

I've searched the 2.5L forum and there are spark plug threads, but I couldn't find a thread for the MKVI. 

I tried to search both the Bosch and NGK websites for a spark plug part number for my car and they both came up with "no results". 

I drive a 2011 Jetta Comfortline/SE CBTA engine. What spark plugs do I need? 

Thanks. 

Update: 

VW's part number is: 101 905 601F 
I spoke to a Bosch Tech and they gave me a cross reference part number of: FR7HC+ 

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

Bosch FR7HE02 2008+


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Just buy from VW them selves. Can't go wrong with OEM. 

Or try mjmautohaus or ECS Tuning better yet


----------

